# Things In Anime That Made You Cry [Spoilers Duh]



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 5, 2016)

The death of Yuuki in Sword Art Online and Lelouch in Code Geass


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 5, 2016)

The fact that most Western cartoons are shit in comparison.


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 5, 2016)

Pokemon- When ash leave free Butterfly...
D´:


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 5, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> Pokemon- When ash leave free Butterfly...
> D´:


OMG that made me cry so hard when I was 6


----------



## geenlung (Jun 5, 2016)

Shigatsu wa Kimi no Uso


----------



## Alex4U (Jun 5, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> OMG that made me cry so hard when I was 6


ME TOO, I CRIED LIKE A LITTLE BABY :´C


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm crying over the fact that Zagtoons is shit.
I WANT MORE MIRACULOUS!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 10, 2016)

The 'death' of Tomoya and Nigesa's (however the fuck you spell there name) Child. And Nigesas 'death'

Clannad


----------



## Argo (Jun 10, 2016)

Hughes' death in FMA Brotherhood
Kamina death in Gurren Lagann
Akemi Homura from Madoka Magica


----------



## nxwing (Jun 10, 2016)

The end of Mirai Nikki


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 17, 2016)

Kamina dying really bummed me as well. 
Jiraiya in Naruto was sad.
Hercules and Ilyasveil in Fate:SN UBW was f'd up too.
umm... Oh yeah, Death Note had a really REALLY sad death for me. Don't want to say, but those who seen it know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Red9419 (Jun 17, 2016)

Attack on Titan... On how bad it was.


----------



## Xanthe (Jun 17, 2016)

I didn't like Gun Gale Online as much, so I wasn't _*as*_ attached to Yuuki. Now, my saddest moment in Anime was probably when Gray (From Fairy Tail) betrayed Natsu and wanted to beat the absolute shit out of him (For real, not as play like they usually do). That made me so sad! I thought Gray was gone for good


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Jun 17, 2016)

where do i start?

Yuukis death from SA0
Anohana anime and film ending
Ao Haru various scenes
Little busters when you find out they really are about to die
ALL THROUGH CLANNAD
ALL THROUGH AIR
ALL THROUGH KANNON

AND many many more


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sakurasou no Pet - ep 23 misaki's speech
Plastic Memories - ep 1 + ep 13
Gakkou Gurashi - ep 12


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 17, 2016)

Maybe put these in spoilers naming the show being spoiled? Seems like a good idea  ANYWAY!


Spoiler: Your Lie in April Spoilz



FINDING OUT WHY IT'S CALLED YOUR LIE IN APRIL OH MY FUCKING GOD I CRIED BAD


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 17, 2016)

Yuuki
Leone
Chelsea (Got cocky) 
Hughes


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 17, 2016)

_*A word of caution, even though this thread literally implies spoilers, I assure you this post contains vague/minor spoilers for the following anime:*
-Angel Beats
-Boku Dake ga Inai Machi/ERASED;
-Re: ZERO - Starting Life in a New World_



Spoiler



Angel Beats!:
-The ending made me cry for about 10 minutes.
-Learning about Yui's siblings, and the MC's sister made me tear up a bit.
Boku Dake ga Inai Machi/ERASED:
-I teared up with pretty much every bittersweet thing that happened with Satoru and Kayo.
-I cried a tiny bit when she died.
-I cried truly at the breakfast scene Kayo cries.
-The ending with Airi made me tear up a tiny bit.
Re: ZERO:
-When Subaru is attacked by Rem, and he breaks down desperately asking why Rem doesn't remember him. I teared up,  and she cuts his throat.
-When Rem cries I tear up a little.





The Secret World of Arrietty:
-The ending, like I totally cried.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 21, 2016)

The only Japanese cartoon series that ever made me tear was _3000 Leagues in Search of Mother_.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 21, 2016)

As already mentioned, when Butterfree was set free by Ash. I think when Brock separated with the trio to help out the woman professor, Brock was/is my favorite Pokemon character. The Pikachu slapping Pikachu moment from the first movie. Those were childhood moments. A few years ago, oddly, I was crying a bit at the end of the first Dragon Ball arc, the first hunt for the dragon balls, Goku's Oozaru form taken down, everything was all right in the world. That moment when Goku is on his nimbus flying around, it felt like the end of the show, but that was only episode 10...

In DBZ, I want to say Vegeta's last monologue before Frieza killed him, and then when Goten meets his dad Goku for the first time. That's about it.


----------



## endoverend (Jun 23, 2016)

The chimera girl in Fullmetal Alchemist. That shit is screwed up.


----------



## keven3477 (Jun 23, 2016)

Jiraya's death in shippuden.

The final scene in erased, the guy reseted his time and spend 20 years in a coma and found that the girl she was desperate to save understandably married someone else, I was happy for him after the girl from his previous timeline showed up, made me shed some tears.

Soichiro yagami's death, was one of my favorite characters in death note.

Hughes death in FMA brotherhood.

The Pikachu slapping scene in the movie

yuuki's death in sao 2

kamina's death and nia's disappearance after the marriage in gurren laggan.

kaito's death in the moon in zexal


----------



## richardparker (Jun 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The fact that most Western cartoons are shit in comparison.


agreed.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

The ending in corpse party:tortured souls.
it was so unexpected that i teared up.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 23, 2016)

Was Airbender western made? If so, I think that was the last one I liked. And to keep it on topic, the Northern Tribe girl that had to "die" and be the moon spirit.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 23, 2016)

brickmii82 said:


> Was Airbender western made? If so, I think that was the last one I liked. And to keep it on topic, the Northern Tribe girl that had to "die" and be the moon spirit.


Yes it's western. LoK made me cry a lot actually. 'Speically the ending ;v;


----------



## andzalot55 (Jun 23, 2016)

When anime series get dubbed and they shouldn't be dubbed.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 23, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> The fact that most Western cartoons are shit in comparison.


Looks like somebody hasn't seen Spongebob.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 23, 2016)

Orangy57 said:


> Looks like somebody hasn't seen Spongebob.


Common please. You know exactly what I meant.


----------



## astrangeone (Jun 23, 2016)

The chimera scientist in Full Metal Alchemist.  So incredibly messed up, and I always cringe upon rewatching it, knowing full well that Al and Ed will find out about the truth about what he did to his wife and daughter.

Psycho-Pass - the first episode that had the main character run into a killer and his victim, and the cop being commanded by the system to blow out the victim's brains because she was getting stressed and that caused her to be a potential criminal.

Sailormoon R when Neptune and Uranus pretended to turn traitor to the Star Scouts and then tried to kill the main baddy - Galaxia.  They both die trying, and they slowly fade out of existence, and they both attempt to hold each other's hands as they fade completely.  Just the fact that they showed those two trying to get to each other as their energies fade out makes me bawl every time.

Classic Sailormoon - Koan is an alien woman in love with the main bad guy of the series.  She and Sailor Mars get into a fight and basically it's pointed out that Koan is in a terribly unhealthy relationship with the bad guy.  (Case in point, he basically breaks up with her and says she's unworthy of the cause and hands her a time bomb to commit suicide with and take out the Sailor Guardians/Scouts.)  The Sailor Guardians knock the bomb out of her hand before she can actually do it and she basically lashes out at the senshi for "ruining her relationship".  They actually use the Moon Kingdom's energies to transform her into a normal woman...


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 23, 2016)

endoverend said:


> The chimera girl in Fullmetal Alchemist. That shit is screwed up.


That got me too

Also


Spoiler



Yuki, forever in the eternal void with no will to live or create having realised the nature of his reality and losing the love of his life at the end of future diary.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 23, 2016)

Spoiler: Saddest anime death ever (don't click if you don't want it spoiled)


----------



## brickmii82 (Jun 23, 2016)

Anyone still remember Yuyu Hakusho? Elder Toguro was pretty harsh. Reizen dying was sad though. He was a bad motherfu****. Shoulda had a wallet like Jules from Pulp Fiction!


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jun 23, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> _-Re: ZERO - Starting Life in a New World_


*Re:Zero Spoilers*



Spoiler



It was Ram that killed him, she used her wind magic to cut his throat and afterwards she says "Sister, you are too kind"



For me it was the end of Wolf Children. Closest to tears I've been in a long time.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Jun 23, 2016)

Spoiler: One Piece



The crew setting The Going Merry on fire


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 24, 2016)

SuperSVGA said:


> *Re:Zero Spoilers*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Um no it was definitely Rem, Ram has pink hair. Ram also isn't very good at fighting.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jun 24, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Um no it was definitely Rem, Ram has pink hair. Ram also isn't very good at fighting.





Spoiler



Rem uses her ball and chain, Ram is the one who uses wind magic.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 24, 2016)

SuperSVGA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Rem uses her ball and chain, Ram is the one who uses wind magic.


RE:ZERO SPOILERS:



Spoiler



Oh for fu- I'm not wrong lol.





 Here's anotha one







EDIT: Lmao this looks like spam, but I'm really just trying not to spoil people.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jun 24, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> RE:ZERO SPOILERS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



But why would Rem kill him with wind magic when she isn't known to use wind magic, and why would Subaru flash back to this moment when Ram later attacks him with wind magic?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 24, 2016)

Last episode of code geass, Eureka seven, Tales of symphonia, Please teacher. More in post #2


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 24, 2016)

SuperSVGA said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> But why would Rem kill him with wind magic when she isn't known to use wind magic, and why would Subaru flash back to this moment when Ram later attacks him with wind magic?


Because they can BOTH use wind magic. Rem has BLUE hair. Ram has PINK hair. Ram can only use magic, versus Rem can use magic and super strength since she's a demon. 
Rewatch the scene:


Spoiler


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 24, 2016)

BOKU NO PICO i cri evry tim


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jun 24, 2016)

Last episode of Elfen Lied.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jun 24, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Because they can BOTH use wind magic. Rem has BLUE hair. Ram has PINK hair. Ram can only use magic, versus Rem can use magic and super strength since she's a demon.
> Rewatch the scene:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Then why didn't she use it in the later fights?


----------



## chaosrunner (Jun 24, 2016)

when genkai dies (yu yu hakusho)


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Jun 24, 2016)

SuperSVGA said:


> Then why didn't she use it in the later fights?


Ask the people who made it. But she kills him. Not Ram. Else she would literally be there. Also I guess it's technically water magic. And I'm done arguing about this lol.


----------



## SuperSVGA (Jun 24, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Ask the people who made it. But she kills him. Not Ram. Else she would literally be there. Also I guess it's technically water magic. And I'm done arguing about this lol.


Read the LN.


----------



## Seriel (Jun 24, 2016)

Uhh lemme think..
-Yuuki's death in SAO.
-The first episode of Owari no Seraph lmao
-The ending of Angel Beats

And that's it?


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Pokemon. Pikachu's Goodbye.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jun 24, 2016)

CAESAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 28, 2016)

Spoiler: Gantz



When Kato died and his little brother went looking for him


Most of Elfen Lied and End of Evangelion


----------



## driverdis (Jul 16, 2016)

Clannad (specifically After Story)

Enuff said


----------



## richardparker (Jul 16, 2016)

Light Yagami's death in Death Note

The last episode of Death Parade and Future Diary

The ending of Corpse Party:Tortured Souls {Don't watch it,that anime is fucked up,and the ending is more shocking than emotional,but it still made me cry.}

A few scenes in Another.


----------



## Pokem (Aug 3, 2016)

Well, it's not out yet, but this will DEFINITELY make me cry because I did when I was reading it.



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler











The above scenes are BEAUTIFUL. Those scenes will forever have a place in my heart, no, the entire series deserves a place in my heart.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 3, 2016)

Pikachu's Goodbye, I cry every time I watch that episode.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 3, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> View attachment 57971
> 
> Pikachu's Goodbye, I cry every time I watch that episode.


Ash better be like "Look every other pokemon i caught goes into a pokeball, is easier that way, less problems, team rocket has less trouble trying to capture you out in the open like this. Start learning how to use one or just go do whatever you want. I know you are my first pokemon  but still this is pokemon rules."


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 9, 2016)

Most of these anime you all mention I would probably cry because of how bad they are.



Spoiler: Full Metal Alchemist and Brotherhood



Sure, Nina being chimara'd is pretty friggin sad, but I emplore you. Watch The original FMA non canon Brotherhood. Tucker goes on to be a huge part of the story and tries to bring back Nina multiple times as a thrall empty human husk. He carries her around and talks to her like she's a normal little girl. He is truly a monster. They really tamed things down in Brotherhood. 

Speaking of Brotherhood, did you all stop watching once you got the the Nina episode? Try not to cry as Hughes is buried and his daughter begs the soldiers to not bury him because "he has a lot of work to do."





Spoiler: Gundam 00



Watching the coolest character get nuked because there isnt enough plot room to have two main characters. Thats right. Episode 23 where Lockon couldn't change so Setsuna would have to. 
As well as other moments but I think those tears were from watching the anime in 1080p bluray quality on my huge flatscreen. Seeing some of the fights and Gundams revealed for the first time nearly puts me over the edge of a sexual climax.




Code Geass was rough but was more of a continuous dick punching. Kinda like Game of Thrones.


----------



## takeya yuki (Sep 2, 2016)

1.Howl's moving castle.
2.Bleach (End of Stark Life episode.
I can't stop cry when Stark fall 
down from sky with his sad
lonely flashback)
3.Chobbits.
4. Persona3 movie Winter Rebirth
    ( When Makoto yuki has to die
      for save the world...)


----------



## pasc (Sep 2, 2016)

Ajin: When Kei goes from soft to.... sub zero

DC: The guy in my ava.... (and what Jodie had to go thru... but he did the right thing)


----------



## FrozenDragon150 (Sep 2, 2016)

All of Fate/Zero.

ALL OF IT.

Except the awesome parts. Which made me cry tears of joy.


----------



## RustInPeace (Sep 2, 2016)

Since watching Kai, things were put into perspective in that show on account of it sticking closer to the manga and not suffering from some questionable dubbing (mainly because of the lack of material to go off of in the originial funimation dub). Piccolo's sacrifice for Gohan made me shed a tear, Vegeta's first death still brought the feels, Goku's sacrifice for his son during the Cell battle, and after Gohan beats Cell, the relief is smile inducing, and then Goku's eyes lighting up when he said he was so proud, that brought in a bit of waterworks.


----------



## Skyshadow101 (Sep 5, 2016)

I teared up a little when Tohka came to her senses in episode 10 of "Date A Live II".

Such a good anime.


----------



## Kazekai (Sep 15, 2016)

The almost entirety of Grave of the Fireflies
Several things in Arashi no Yoru Ni
the famous "ash dies" part of the pokemon movie



Xenon Hacks said:


> OMG that made me cry so hard when I was 6



also this


----------



## GreatCrippler (Sep 15, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Maybe put these in spoilers naming the show being spoiled? Seems like a good idea  ANYWAY!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Your Lie in April Spoilz
> ...



Yea, this. Holy hell, I was crying my eyes out.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 15, 2016)

Kazekai said:


> the famous "ash dies" part of the pokemon movie


This. This, everytime. I'm fucking grown up, and I can't just not shed a tear everytime I see this scene.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 15, 2016)

Xenon Hacks said:


> The death of Yuuki in Sword Art Online and Lelouch in Code Geass


I can agree with the latter, but honestly, I couldn't care less for Yuuki. Really. x.x

And the fact that she died makes it possible to skip from Phantom Bullet to the Underworld arc without losing anything as Yuuki is never mentioned again. lel


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 15, 2016)

Assassination Classroom S2 episode 24


----------



## nero99 (Sep 15, 2016)

Summer Wars.


----------



## ForeverEternal (Sep 15, 2016)

Cory in the House when cory leaves the house


----------



## GalladeGuy (Sep 15, 2016)

Kazekai said:


> the famous "ash dies" part of the pokemon movie


I legitimately smiled at that scene. Because fuck Ash.


----------



## Kazekai (Sep 15, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> This. This, everytime. I'm fucking grown up, and I can't just not shed a tear everytime I see this scene.



my mom and I watched it again last year, we both still cry.


----------



## Scarlet (Sep 15, 2016)

nero99 said:


> Summer Wars.


Maaaaaan, watched it again yesterday.


Spoiler: Plot Spoilers



When granny dies. The bit where they're holding hands holy helllllllll gets me every time.


----------



## nero99 (Sep 15, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Maaaaaan, watched it again yesterday.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Plot Spoilers
> ...


That part brings the feels too often


----------

